# bbs



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

is it bad to hunt with bbs. i would by pellets but i live in a suberban area and dont want a pellet to hit someone


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

actually pellets are better in both ways. BB's can hit a target and then pass through and then ricohet, plus they dont carry enough "impact" force to kill squirrels and such, pellets when they hit a target thats soft(card board box) then pass through and hit a hard suface they immediatly lose all they energy,flatten out and fall to the ground

hope this helps


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

ok then what pellets should i buy i have a 177 caliber


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

buy the gamo 4 pake, I shoot hollopoints and domed


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

where do i get them^


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Walmart...internet

get these three brands

Gamo Raptors
Beeman Crow Magnums
Predator Pellets
These three pellets will give you the best chance of killing a squirrel will your underpowered pellet gun(by the way what brand/model?)


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

rapters only shoot googd at cloes randg and low power guns


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

NO, grey squirrel i have a benjamin sheridan 397. Now that shooting its advertised 800fps with the raptors maybe 870-910fps, but the thing that matters is that if you have a rifled barrel they will shoot much better then the smooth bore bb/pellet gun combos.
Also i have killed many squirrel with this gun and those pellets out to 30-35 yards.


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

Brower said:


> Walmart...internet
> 
> get these three brands
> 
> ...


 i have a daisy 800 pellet/bb guns


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

you should be fine to hunt squirrels with...just aim for vitals


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

my gun shoots 1250 and it is a rws and i shoot way off with repters


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

californiahunter said:


> is it bad to hunt with bbs. i would by pellets but i live in a suberban area and dont want a pellet to hit someone


umm... i don't know the laws there in california... but i am fairly sure that you can't and _shouldn't_ hunt anything in a suberban area....


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You shouldn't use firearms in a suburban area, because of the range on them, but a pellet rifle most times is fine.

Gray squirrel, since you just don't seem to think that the Raptors are any good, I suggest you go here and look at the 'Performance Ballistic Alloy' and 'Hunting Experience' videos:

http://www.gamousa.com/Catalog.aspx?Action=Videos

The pellets are good, just maybe not with an RWS. Gamo makes the pellets, so it makes sense that they would work a little better in their rifles.


----------



## californiahunter (Nov 25, 2006)

i am going to buy beeman bearcub pellets are they ok grade pellets


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

I bought a Gamo Elite and it shoots raptors just fine . My buddy has a bemin riffle and when he shoots the raptor his shots come in low. But his rifflings not the same ,he would have to readjust his scope for the raptor. But it does shoot consistant .


----------

